# Any one have Boer/Lamancha cross goats?



## crazyforgoats (Feb 8, 2015)

I am breeding my Lamancha does to a 75% Boer 25% kiko buck this year, and a Lamancha/Nubian doe. Does anyone do/have this cross. If so How did you like it? What was the best thing about the cross? When do you sell the kids? Is there good market for the cross? Have they been good milkers or better just for meat mom? I would like to see pictures of them. Sorry for all the questions. I want to make sure this is a good cross. I love my registered Lamancha but had the opportunity this year to trade my Lamancha buck for a really nice Boer/kiko buck, so I did it and want to know if this will make a good cross.
Thanks

This is the buck, early this year. He is much more muscular now.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes I do I do !
Her name is Jenni 
I will post a picture later of her , she's such a doll and so funny.
Always has me laughing.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I LOVE the cross! You want to talk about some fast growing kids? They grow fast and by far IMO much better then crossing to a Nubian. The Nubian crosses to me are still just so fine framed, where the lamanchas are more stocky. For milking you could go either way. My lamancha I HAVE to milk where my crosses I can leave them be or take a little, but after I wean their kids I usually have to help them out, I'm not a fan of milking so I don't go out of my way to milk them. The bad thing about them is usually people, of course, like to pick the no ears apart. This year was the first year at the sale they didn't and they brought more money then my mostly boer kids. Now pics? You asked for it 














This was grace, her father was a boer Nubian I think, I was hauling a guys buck to the sale for him and of course he got out the night before. The only kid my lamancha ever gave me with ears.







































Snow White at a little over a month








Snow White and her brother







Snow White I believe close to 4 months old


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Snow White 6 months old









Snow White 9 months old


































And snow whites doeling at 10weeks old


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Jessica ! Where have you been hiding those gorgeous goats of yours ? 
OH MY GOODNESS !!!!! 

I have to post pics of my Jenni


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Here's my Jenni Bear


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I love my laboers  I found out that lamanchas only come in white with dark spots not dappled so that was my goal to make dappled lamanchas lol (although I see someone is gonna be doing that too ) 
Now your jenni I'm pretty sure I remember seeing her on a previous thread but that's really what I want, the nice deep red like her and no ears. I had the one kid that I have a pic of and I was so excited to have her but she made it a week and died over night


----------



## crazyforgoats (Feb 8, 2015)

Those are some good looking goats. Now I can't wait to have them.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cant wait to see those dappled LaManchas ! I LOVE LaManchas , there is no other breed who has their personalities. And no one will understand unless they have one 
My Jenni is such a sweet gal , gets along with EVERYONE . Very easy going , and gentle.
I can put her in with anyone who needs a buddy and she is just fine. She's my go to if i have to separate someone and they need a pen mate or babies need someone .
She couldnt care less who does what as long as she has something to eat , lol.
As big as she is she is a gentle soul  

I have a special place in my heart for Boers. That is somewhere i would like to go one day , and have a nice herd of them. But i will ALWAYS have a few LaManchas , they are so full of personality and spunk . And of course my Nigerians , will never be without those little guys.

Jenni has the spunk , personality and ears of the LaMancha , but the size , build of a Boer. 
Like a delicate hippo :shock::ROFL: 
She's my girl


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

One thing to be careful of is birth weights, Be sure to set your girls up to successfully have multiples and be sure that the does being used are wide enough to carry and birth those 12 lb kids. 
Many of our West Coast genetics are fairly small LaManchas. I would never breed a yearling to a meat goat or a tiny adult doe either.


----------



## crazyforgoats (Feb 8, 2015)

Two of them I know will be able to kid them out. My 8 year old doe, she had 10# and 12# kids this year, 10# kid last year and 5 kids the years before that were 3#-6# each. She also never needs any help. The other one will be 2 years old next year, she kidded a 10# kid this year as a yearling she did need some help though. The other 3 I just don't know how they will do. I think they will do okay. I also try to breed my Lamancha for the ability to give birth easily. I haven't had to pull any kids in the last 3 years, except for the one this year.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Now mine can be total winches if anyone else comes up to me, they are not bad out and about, shortcake the light colored boer can be very mean with her horns if pushed around but when she is having 'mommy time' no one is allowed near me. Gabby my lamancha hates men, only I and my mom can milk her, she doesn't care much for my kids but not mean, Snow White her daughter LOVES men. If I'm loving on her she will leave me as soon as my husband or dad comes out. Storm a little girl laboer I bought last year is mine no one else's lol. They are very loyal on who they like and dislike.
And Jill does bring up a good point. I noticed a lot of full lamanchas are on the small side, gabby is a ok sized girl, but I honestly don't feed good enough to worry about big kids lol my kids out of any doe average 7-8lbs, of course I have some bigger and some smaller but that seems to be about what is 'normal' around here.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good point about the birth weights and the does being to small for passing the large babies.
Scary thought.


----------



## crazyforgoats (Feb 8, 2015)

Sadly it looks like I wont be having any babies next year. I am having to sell all of my goats. Never did I think that would happen.


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

We have a doe/Cinnamon (purchased a doeling and her dam as our first goats); her dam was 75% LaMancha/25% Nubian and bred to a Boer buck (accidental breeding by previous owner in the kidding yard).

Cinnamon is really stocky and have had people ask to buy her when coming about other goats we had for sale.

Last year was Cinnamon's first time being bred and since my teenage daughter is the owner, let her pick the buck. Daughter decided on a dwarf Nigerian buck. Cinnamon had triplets and raised all three.



Photo about a week before kidding triplets



Compared to our registered Nubian, you can see she's larger. Cinnamon is just about a week from kidding in the photo.



Just read your update...so sorry to hear you have to sell your goats. :-(


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry this is an old thred, but I just HAD to pop in, LOL, I L O V E LOVE love Laboers! pic my Letty at about 8 months...next to a purebred Boer doe, and her mom is in a few, she is my baby!!!


----------

